# L&P Album :D



## LePRockz (Oct 23, 2010)

Just some videos of _MY_ T's

Enjoy ;P


----------



## LePRockz (Oct 23, 2010)

*Feeding Video Nº1*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yydI_NdhGA


*Acanthoscurria atrox time lapse molt*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ryQZpc_bcg


*Feeding Video Nº2*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=us619zQH6KM


*Acanthoscurria brocklehursti mating*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSiPk6VTiVQ


*Feeding Video Nº3*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA3tI9DrAkw


----------



## LePRockz (Nov 5, 2010)

*Rehousing some slings*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVjU7JThmek


----------



## LePRockz (Nov 12, 2010)

*Feeding video Nº4*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN-4FjfOVrs


----------



## LePRockz (Nov 19, 2010)

*MF Theraphosidae Ssp. Molt*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVz7hPcSaVc


----------



## LePRockz (Dec 4, 2010)

*How to make an incubator*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP1_k0ezEFI


----------



## LePRockz (Dec 7, 2010)

*Feeding video nº 5*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XR-_iJraWc


----------



## LePRockz (Dec 15, 2010)

*G. cerrado first feeding time!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpZ9DTW08aM


----------



## fatich (Dec 15, 2010)

LePRockz said:


> *Feeding video nº 5*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XR-_iJraWc


Between 1.41 and 1.51 hahaha its too funny


----------



## LePRockz (Dec 17, 2010)

fatich said:


> Between 1.41 and 1.51 hahaha its too funny


Haha, they're really funny!


----------



## LePRockz (Dec 23, 2010)

*Grammostola porteri molt!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOYA62pE4gM


----------



## LePRockz (Jan 1, 2011)

*Feeding video Nº 6*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lzX-BXzYl0


----------



## Marko (Jan 1, 2011)

Great vids
Subscribed  XD


----------



## LePRockz (Jan 13, 2011)

Marko said:


> Great vids
> Subscribed  XD


Thanks! =D


----------



## LePRockz (Jan 17, 2011)

Acanthoscurria brocklehursti eggsac!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56jTKeuBefo


----------



## LePRockz (Jan 26, 2011)

*Feeding time 7!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hmTD-Zlmyo


----------



## LePRockz (Feb 4, 2011)

*Neostenotarsus sp mating.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjNPnSwQYAY


----------



## LePRockz (Feb 16, 2011)

*Roach colony update*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTNffsrskWI


----------



## LePRockz (Feb 20, 2011)

B. smithi molt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-9Dz8nBkD8


----------



## LePRockz (Feb 28, 2011)

*Feeding 8!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlMrboYjjkk


----------



## LePRockz (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGP8CO5-OhE


----------



## LePRockz (Mar 19, 2011)

Jumping T's!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYxxR0hKi1s


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 19, 2011)

^^^That was pretty cute


----------



## LePRockz (Apr 1, 2011)

*Nhandu coloratovillosus molt!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjLB5dhLVZ8


----------



## LePRockz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Psalmopoeus mating!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlCgJVpJXzA

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




jbm150 said:


> ^^^That was pretty cute


Thanks!


----------



## LePRockz (May 12, 2011)

*Different feeding!*

http://youtu.be/bhsmFOYfyDo


----------



## LePRockz (Dec 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PHSMcBshQ8o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LePRockz (Feb 2, 2012)

*Nhandu cerradensis mating*

[YOUTUBE]yQj1wuspVbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------

